# NJ (Lodi)-Rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,


Location: Lodi NJ
Contact: Jessica, email: jessi2420 at aol dot com


There are 5 boys and 3 girls available for adoption. Jessica prefers that they remain together as a family (a family of boys and a family of girls).


Jessica is offering her rats for adoption due to a special situation that prevents her keeping them. They are not aggressive, but they may be shy and be better with an experienced rat owner.


The boys:


























Picture of girls to follow.


Thank you,
Raquel
*Please contact the contact above.*


----------

